
4 Tips for Digital Project Managers - michael-hixson
http://www.l-s.com/blog/four-tips-for-digital-project-managers
======
michael-hixson
In this post, I share insights from the DPM Summit 2015. Including: Improving
design feedback. Managing a project from the "Last Responsible Moment." Being
the UX champ. And how to be an "intrapreneur."

